

Show HN: SuperPower - speaker deck and app for introducing programming to kids - stonlyb
http://stonly.github.io/superpower/cdeck/

======
lindauson
...also, what are you using for the python interpreter?

~~~
stonlyb
I used
[https://github.com/cykod/CoderDeck](https://github.com/cykod/CoderDeck) for
the javascript/html/css interpreter (DeckJS +
[http://codemirror.net/](http://codemirror.net/))

------
lindauson
Nice presentation! What age-group are you targeting?

~~~
stonlyb
I have 2 engagements coming up to present programming to kids 10 - 17.

